# Make any dog a service dog?



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A friend told me about this website where you can register any dog as a service dog through them. Of course, all you have to do is pay and they're registered.

I'm not even considering doing this, but i figured i'd at least post it to see what you guys though. Can this even be legit?

Service Dog Certification and Materials


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have seen several websites similar to that lately. The stupidest part is that in the US service dogs don't need to be registered or "certified" so they are selling you a totally useless certification. To be a service dog the handler must be legally considered disabled under the ADA and the dog must be trained to mitigate that disability.


This website says this is what you get from them:


> A Lifetime Service Dog Identification Card*
> Service animal vest "Ask to pet me I'm friendly" patch (we do not sew patches to vest)
> "Service Animal" patch (we do not sew patches to vest)
> "Critical Information Everyone Should Know About Service Animals" brochure
> ...


That is a pretty hefty fee when you could print out most of that stuff for free on your computer, and get a vest and patches for about $50 or less. None of those things makes your dog a service dog though. Service dogs are not even required to have a vest or ID.

This is from the ADA website:


> *2. Q: What is a service animal?
> *
> A: The ADA defines a service animal as any guide dog, signal dog, or other animal individually trained to provide assistance to an individual with a disability. If they meet this definition, animals are considered service animals under the ADA regardless of whether they have been licensed or certified by a state or local government.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

So basically theyre selling you a vest, some patches, and id card that mean nothing for $350?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

There's one born every minute.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> So basically theyre selling you a vest, some patches, and id card that mean nothing for $350?


Yep. Its a scam. As mentioned, real service dogs do not need certification though they are required to meet the federal guidelines to qualify for public access rights. If a person has to go to court, they must prove that they have a disability and that their dog meets service dog requirements. Then a judge can decide whether or not the dog is a valid service animal. Those with valid service animals have nothing to fear, its the people that slap a vest and patches on their pet and try to call it a service dog that usually end up dealing with court. 

Federal guidelines are broken down into obedience, public access, and service tasks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A service dog is not defined by what vest or card or registry it has. A service dog doesn't even have to wear a vest or a card. The dog has to do things for a disabled person so that they can lead a normal life. That's how I interpret it. 



Lucy Dog said:


> So basically theyre selling you a vest, some patches, and id card that mean nothing for $350?


yes


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

There are a ton of those junk registries out there that "register" Service Dogs and issue them with certificates, ID cards, vests, etc. etc. But in the end, those things don't make a Service Dog and they're just ripping off people stupid enough to waste their money on such thing - and fooling ignorant store employees.

Under the law, a Service Dog is a dog that is trained specific tasks to mitigate its disabled handler's disability, allowing the handler to do normal, everyday things that most of us take for granted. 

A dog that provides "companionship" is not a Service Dog because companionship is not a trained, specific task, nor does it address any specific disability. 

A dog that is trained to open doors, carry bags, etc. on command is not a Service Dog if the owner/handler does not have any disabilities that require adaptive equipment (the dog) in daily life. I can teach my dog all day to perform Service Dog tasks, but the fact of the matter is, I am not disabled and don't require a Service Dog, therefore, she is not a Service Dog regardless of the tasks she is trained to do.

If the dog is trained specific tasks and the handler requires the dog as adaptive equipment (just like someone with a wheelchair needs the wheelchair as adaptive equipment), THEN the dog is a Service Dog. Without any kind of certification, ID, vest, cape, whatever.


----------



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

Abby and others has nailed that well, but I know ADA and service dogs very well, in some states, they DO need the official certification after going through intense program that does certificate the dogs for service dog and their profession of service needs and ID, and vest, to show that they are service dogs, not just some pet that people try to bring with them anywhere they want. it is costly program and training for service dogs, it sets at least 5 grand to train a dog and place them with right handler.

That had been always a issue when people try to do that and get away with that, which causes a major problem for the actual real service dogs and people who truly need them for their needs. I have seen that happen alot where I attended a deaf university in DC and it has been really bad..:shocked: I was quite upset with people who tried to pass their obvious pet as service dog into cafe or food places and they refused to show proof that they are actually service dogs or not.. I had to escort them out, i was working there as well. (keep in mind, I am deaf as well..)

Keep in mind, service dogs are not a toy to abuse the privileges for actual others in needs to perform with their needs. Sadly people DO abuse that so they could have their pet anywhere they desire, which is not right..


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You are not required to show proof that the dog is a service dog, escorting them out for failure to show proof is actually against the law. Federal laws do NOT require the dog to have identification, though most service dog teams DO have it to make things easier. Owner trained service dogs do not have certification and it is not required, some service dog training facilities have their own certifications but again this is NOT a legal requirement. The law is written in the way to provide the most protection to the person with the disability and their service dog. 

I have an owner trained service dog. I would not be able to get a service dog from an organization for multiple reasons. One, most require you to not have other pets in the home and I have a 2 dog home. Another, having 2 dogs I wasn't going to make a jump to three dogs for my service dog. Many organizations require you to relinquish the service dog upon retirement back to the training organization and I am not willing to do this. Most organizations require large amounts of money to acquire a service animal because of how expensive the training is, I cannot afford this nor would want to wait on the years long waiting lists for the organizations that don't require tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

Lin, University Cafe where I worked, DOES require the proof, they didnt have the proper ID that the university has for the service dogs, and it was students food cafe where dogs are not allowed unless if it has valid proof for service dogs. University did have requirement for the service dogs to be allowed on the campus and anywhere on campus. I hope i make that clear. PLUS the so called service dog were hyper and started a fight with another dog in the cafe.

and I was also student there too, I knew the regulations and rules of university on the service dogs, most students try to pass their pets as service dogs so they could have them with them in dorms, hence why university has the special ID and proof that they are actually service dogs, not pets.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

In your original post, you only say that people were refusing to show identification. Unfortunately many people don't understand the laws and ask valid SD teams for "proof" that their dog is a service animal. 

Its possible for a service dog to cause a problem. Unlikely with the extreme training, but more likely in dogs still in training or with dogs that have owners who don't continue the training. If a SD causes a problem (fight, barking) they CAN be asked to leave.


----------



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, Lin. that happened after when the dog was starting a fight, it was a pitbull PUPPY. I asked them for the University service dog ID, they didnt have one at all. Sorry I didnt make that clear and I forgot to explain entirely. and few people that was with this owner stated it was a pet, not service dog. This university is a deaf university, so you can imagine the problem with pets and service dogs role there.


----------

